# [GAME][FREE] Monster Truck Stunt 3D



## Deleted (Feb 24, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 








*Monster Truck Stunt 3D* is the *FREE *second chapter of the stunt cars saga.
It's an addictive game where you have to drive a Monster Truck to do insane stunts.
Monster Truck Stunt 3D is easy to play but hard to master!
Once you started the game you have 60 seconds to do stunts and make a new record!
If you installed HeyZap, you will automatically submit your score online to join the rank.
Will you be able to reach the top of the ladder?
*CONTROLS:*
-ACCELERATOR: Press UP arrow
-STOP/REVERSE: Press DOWN arrow
-TURN: Press LEFT and RIGHT arrows
-TURBO: Press DOUBLE UP arrow
-FRONT FLIP: Keep pressing UP arrow while jumping
-BACK FLIP: Keep pressing DOWN arrow while jumping
-RESTORE POSITION: Press UPDATE button
*STUNTS:*
In Monster Truck Stunt 3D you will be able to do the following stunts:
WHEELIE
ENDO
SKI
JUMP
FRONT FLIP
BACK FLIP
Remember, the more the Monster Truck Rotates, the higher will be the score!
Have fun with the best Monster Truck 3D Simulator!
*VIDEO:*





DOWNOAD:
MONSTER TRUCK STUNT 3D


----------

